

A 40-year-old computer demo that still amazes - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/11/A_40yearold_computer_demo_that_still_amazes_1.html

======
chime
Here's the demo on Google video:
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8734787622017763097...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8734787622017763097&q=engelbart)

